

TrackLikes.com: Track Likes for Your Site in Realtime - cheshirecat
http://tracklikes.com

======
dpcx
Except that it's not showing likes for my site. I'm testing it, and nothing's
coming back.

EDIT: It doesn't seem to work on pages within, only Likes on the Top Level
Domain.

~~~
cheshirecat
Could you post the address? I am using official APIs so you shall be able to
get results.

EDIT: Yes that's the problem with the APIs.

------
impostervt
Now you just need to track upvotes on hn ;)

